# message automatique d'absence sur entourage



## intercom (21 Juillet 2006)

je parts en congés et j'aurais voulu réenvoyer automatiquement un message d'absence à tous les mails reçus pendant ma période de vacances.
Je travaille avec entourage.
Comment fait-on ?


----------



## Deb (21 Juillet 2006)

intercom a dit:
			
		

> je parts en congés et j'aurais voulu réenvoyer automatiquement un message d'absence à tous les mails reçus pendant ma période de vacances.
> Je travaille avec entourage.
> Comment fait-on ?


Bienvenu sur Macgé
Regarde du côté des règles (menu "outils"). Je ne l'ai jamais fait, mais une des actions est "répondre" avec possibilité de mettre un texte.


----------

